# Hung up my bridle today



## ridergirl23

that's beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## eventerwannabe

This brought tears to my eyes, maybe because I have just come close to doing the same thing. Found The song that matchs my boy and I, then read this (while listening to that song), and my god, it made me decide that as long as it is my power I will never sell him.

Thank you so, so much for sharing!


----------



## Attitude05

.


----------



## Kashmere

I like it!!
I think that's the best thing she did too


----------



## DarkEquine

That's beautiful...I teared up. Gorgeous poem!


----------



## luvmyperch

Oh boy... I'm sitting at my desk in tears! The first part of the poem was me at 20 years old. Unfortunately, it was 10 long years before I had the courage to go back. It's a mistake I'll never make again!


----------



## SmoothTrails

Wow. Great post  I almost gave up horses completely before I came to college. I plan on working with horsese for the rest of my life now. I could never really give up my horses. I love them too much.


----------



## RadHenry09

I am glad you all liked liked , I know that I have felt like that at times. 
I have thought about selling my horses , selling my tack , selling everything horse related but then my life would feel very empty. I am so grateful to be blessed to be able to have horses and share my love for them with my daughter. I think the next time I feel like that I will reread this ....


----------



## veganchick

I almost cried! Great poem!


----------



## Walkamile

Thank you RH, I'm copying it and posting it on my refrigerator! Came very close to making that mistake this past summer. So thankful my husband said wait, give yourself some time.

I found myself telling the person in the poem, don't do it , you'll be sorry! 

I will share this with my riding friends.

Thank you.


----------



## HollyLolly

> I found myself telling the person in the poem, don't do it , you'll be sorry!


I did too! Such a magnificent poem, to bring so many emotions into one piece.


----------



## rider4life

RH, what a moving poem!! I had chills and tears, even to the end!

At 51 and unemployed over a year, my family keeps telling me, "Sell those horses! You can't afford to keep them." Well, I can't afford to NOT keep them, for they are my life . . . ._Thank you!!!_


----------



## Britt

Oh, that's sad and sweet... I have tears in my eyes...


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin

That was very well written...


----------

